# Nikkor lens



## nealjpage (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm looking for a new-to-me Nikkor 24mm lens on Ebay.  I've got an AI (FE2).  Anyways, what's the fastest glass they made?  I haven't seen anything faster than f2.8


----------



## Helen B (Jan 14, 2008)

There's an f/2 AIS. I have one, and it isn't the greatest lens. I rarely use it. The f/2.8 is better at all apertures, except f/2 of course.

The lack of a decent fast 24 from Nikon was the reason why I bought a Canon, so I could use the 24/1.4

Best,
Helen


----------



## bhop (Jan 14, 2008)

I have the Nikkor 24mm f/2.8D and I like it a lot.  In fact, it's what's usually on my camera lately.  I also have a Sigma f/1.8 24mm, it's heavy and focuses slow, but it's really sharp.

these were all taken with the Nikkor 
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=24mm&w=66534437@N00


----------

